# Erratic Idle



## Arnold_Xtrail (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Guys in new to this forum, please assist if possible, Brief history, 2006 2.5 sel Xtrail 4x4 petrol, Recently had the gearbox replaced to the releaser bearing giving up. Just got my car back from the dealership and the revs are erratic, usually at 1000rpm not its at 1500rpm and 2000rpm it just rises and drops. Whilst driving it jerks like its being starved for fuel. Please assist if possible. Could it be a pipe or another sensor?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

If this a new issue and you just got it back from the dealer then the dealer should fix this issue for you.

If you want to first try to fix it yourself you should start with 3 basic procedures:
1- accelerator pedal release position learning
2- throttle valve closed position learning
3- idle air volume learning

as described in the following thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/123385-rough-idle-when-stopped.html

good luck,


----------



## Arnold_Xtrail (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Valboo

Its found to be the Throttle Control Sensor, Car eventually wouldn't start now, Parts department should have a new one today.


----------

